

Ask HN: How to find a hardware platform or partner? - zaroth

Is it crazy to suggest writing software which requires
actually shipping your customer a piece of hardware?<p>Call it the &#x27;Chromecast&#x27; effect, but writing an app for
someone else&#x27;s platform is just too risky. But trying to
go it alone, probably it&#x27;s just more risky.<p>What if you can find a good partner or existing platform
out there for which you can jump on as a reseller? That&#x27;s a
big part of operations, not to mention IP, which you would be leaving off the table.<p>In the end, it makes me think it would be best just find
a way to make the whole thing P2P and forget shipping hardware.
======
bifrost
It depends on the HW, if you're actually writing SW that requires HW
acceleration, you better be doing it right. If you're just being lazy or you
want it for licensing, GLWT.

P2P topologies have huge drawbacks, so you need to be really careful as well.

------
justintocci
We are looking at hardware as well. P2p isn't always an option but if you can
start there, prove the concept, then you may have more resources and hardware
may be less risky.

